# The laughing game



## PinserPerson (May 10, 2010)

The game where one person posts a funny picture and the poster below rates the funniness (Is that a word?) of the picture and gives another. (The first poster just posts a picture)  (It can just be a link to a picture)


----------



## Jester (May 10, 2010)

Wrong forum. This would go into the Forum Games area, Not roleplay, Dear.


----------



## PinserPerson (May 11, 2010)

Oops, I move game.  Search for Picture Game to see the new one.


----------

